# Luke Skywalker befürchtet Star-Wars-Übersättigung



## Darkmoon76 (30. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Luke Skywalker befürchtet Star-Wars-Übersättigung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Luke Skywalker befürchtet Star-Wars-Übersättigung*


----------



## ego1899 (30. März 2018)

Die 4 Milliarden müssen erstmal wieder eingespielt werden, daher doch keine Überraschung dass Disney das Franchise melken wird, bis es wirklich niemand mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Jerec (30. März 2018)

Da hat er recht, der gute Mark  . In der heutigen, sehr medienlastigen Zeit kann es sehr schnell zu einer Übersättigung kommen.

Naja, Disney wird es dann schnallen, wenn ein zig-Millionen Projekt mit Karacho an die Wand gefahren wurde. Sind zwar nur Peanuts für die aber spätestens dann ist der Drop gelutscht 

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Mantis (30. März 2018)

Der Film erscheint am 24. Mai und nicht am 24. März, wie es im Text steht.


----------



## SamuelDonar (30. März 2018)

Geiles Universum, witzige Geschichte. Eine Übersättigung gab/gibt es nur durch Müllfilme, welche eben die Qualität der ersten drei Teile nie erreichten. Ebenso bei den Videospielen. Was gab es hier schon für Hämmer. Kotor? Jedi Knight? Dark Forces? usw. usw. Was wird mittlerweile geliefert? MÜLL! 

Ja, wen wundert da eine "Übersättigung"?


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> *Luke Skywalker befürchtet Star-Wars-Übersättigung*


Ähm nein, *Luke Skywalker *befürchtet das nicht.


----------



## Wamboland (31. März 2018)

Bin immer noch dafür - Film Noir auf Courscant. Schöne Detektivgeschichte.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2018)

wir hatten das Thema ja schon seit einer weile und man muss sagen:
Er hat nicht unrecht, aber ich kann mit einem Film Pro Jahr + TV Serie Leben (Lego klammer ich mal aus), wenn es nur mehr werden sollte, hmmmm, schwierig
Immerhin kommen von den den Großen 2 aus dem groben Genre Space Opera nur so alle 3 Jahre 2 Filme pro Jahr raus, anders wie bei Superhelden Filmen

Am besten wäre es nach dem Obi Wan Film so mind. 1 Jahr Pause zu machen


----------



## Batze (31. März 2018)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Die 4 Milliarden müssen erstmal wieder eingespielt werden, daher doch keine Überraschung dass Disney das Franchise melken wird, bis es wirklich niemand mehr sehen kann.



Also ich bin kein Finanz Profi, aber ich glaube ein Großteil ist da schon Steuerlich ganz gut mit verrechnet worden.


----------



## McDrake (31. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich bin kein Finanz Profi, aber ich glaube ein Großteil ist da schon Steuerlich ganz gut mit verrechnet worden.



Einen Grossteil des Geldes machen sie auch nicht mit den Filmen, sondern mit den den Lizenzen, welche sie verkaufen.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass sie weniger Lizenzen verkaufen würden, wenn sie weniger Filme rausbringen würden.

Ich hatte mich auf den ersten neuen SW-Film gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge.
Rogue fand ich gut gemacht....
Und danach war für mich das Interesse langsam wieder auf normalem (niedrigen) Niveau.

Ich weiss inzwischen, ähnlich wie bei den Marvel-Filmen, nicht mehr, wo die Geschichte steht und was ich verpasst habe.
Was mir aber auch relativ egal ist. 
Demzufolge werde ich wohl auch keine weiteren Filme mehr im Kino schauen.


----------



## Orzhov (31. März 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Einen Grossteil des Geldes machen sie auch nicht mit den Filmen, sondern mit den den Lizenzen, welche sie verkaufen.
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass sie weniger Lizenzen verkaufen würden, wenn sie weniger Filme rausbringen würden.
> 
> Ich hatte mich auf den ersten neuen SW-Film gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge.
> ...



Es geht mir persönlich ähnlich. Mit den neuen Filmen ist Star Wars irgendwie beliebig geworden. Genau so wie die ganzen Superheldenfilme.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. März 2018)

Das Problem der neuen Star Wars Filme ist die Beliebigkeit. Vor 40 Jahren gab es nur wenige gut gemachte Science-Fiction Filme. Seither ist jedoch viel passiert und gerade im reinen Popcornsektor gibt es sehr viele. Und vor allem wurden die Ansprüche an Story und Charaktere größer. In den aktuellen Filmen ist einfach alles zu klischeehaft während es sich gleichzeitig zu ernst nimmt (was allerdings nicht nur ein Problem von Star Wars ist), Klischees funktionieren dann, wenn sie sich selbst auf die Schippe nehmen.

Ansonsten, Mark Hamill und William Shatner sind zwei der ganz wenigen Schauspieler, wo es sich lohnt ihnen auf Twitter zu folgen, weil die beide sehr aktiv sind und viel mit ihren Fans sprechen.


----------



## Orzhov (31. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem der neuen Star Wars Filme ist die Beliebigkeit. Vor 40 Jahren gab es nur wenige gut gemachte Science-Fiction Filme. Seither ist jedoch viel passiert und gerade im reinen Popcornsektor gibt es sehr viele. Und vor allem wurden die Ansprüche an Story und Charaktere größer. In den aktuellen Filmen ist einfach alles zu klischeehaft während es sich gleichzeitig zu ernst nimmt (was allerdings nicht nur ein Problem von Star Wars ist), Klischees funktionieren dann, wenn sie sich selbst auf die Schippe nehmen.
> 
> Ansonsten, Mark Hamill und William Shatner sind zwei der ganz wenigen Schauspieler, wo es sich lohnt ihnen auf Twitter zu folgen, weil die beide sehr aktiv sind und viel mit ihren Fans sprechen.



Was mir da persönlich seit einiger Zeit überraschend gut gefällt ist "The Orville" von Seth Mc Farlane.


----------



## MichaelG (31. März 2018)

Eine Übersättigung sehe ich diesbezüglich (noch) nicht. Aber ein Komödienansatz bei Han Solo halte ich persönlich für grundfalsch. Es sollte schon beim ernsten Stil bleiben. Und durch das EU gäbe es sicher zig Optionen für weitere Verfilmungen die interessant sein könnten. Das würde die Leute auch diesem Teil von Star Wars näher bringen.

Entscheidend ist aber die dramaturgische Qualität.


----------



## Batze (31. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ansonsten, Mark Hamill und William Shatner sind zwei der ganz wenigen Schauspieler, wo es sich lohnt ihnen auf Twitter zu folgen, weil die beide sehr aktiv sind und viel mit ihren Fans sprechen.


Viel mit den Fans reden, was ich ja erstmal gut finde, heißt aber noch lange nicht das da auch (Schauspielerische) Größe dahinter steckt. 
Was hat ein Mark Hamill außer in StarWars schon großes gebracht, genau, gar nichts. Der soll doch froh sein das er noch mal zum Zug kommen durfte. Rein, ich sage mal von der Person her als Schauspieler ist er ein nichts in der Welt von Hollywood.
Und der liebe Herr Shatner ist eher in sich selbst verliebt.
Da ist z.B. der leider verstorbene Leonard Nimoy allen beiden um Klassen voraus ohne jemals so ein Palaver auch um seine eigene Film/Person gemacht zu haben.
Die beiden Herren die du da nennst nehmen sich m.M.n. viel zu wichtig.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2018)

ja ne is klar
Mark Hamill ist ja auch nur DER Joker!
Nicht wie viele immer meinen so Filmschauspieler

und was hat Nimoy außer dem Hobbit Song und Spock nochmal großes gemacht?

Aber gut, uninformiert reden, da erkennt man ein Muster


----------



## Orzhov (31. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Viel mit den Fans reden, was ich ja erstmal gut finde, heißt aber noch lange nicht das da auch (Schauspielerische) Größe dahinter steckt.
> Was hat ein Mark Hamill außer in StarWars schon großes gebracht, genau, gar nichts. Der soll doch froh sein das er noch mal zum Zug kommen durfte. Rein, ich sage mal von der Person her als Schauspieler ist er ein nichts in der Welt von Hollywood.
> Und der liebe Herr Shatner ist eher in sich selbst verliebt.
> Da ist z.B. der leider verstorbene Leonard Nimoy allen beiden um Klassen voraus ohne jemals so ein Palaver auch um seine eigene Film/Person gemacht zu haben.
> Die beiden Herren die du da nennst nehmen sich m.M.n. viel zu wichtig.



Bei Shatner gehört die Selbstverliebtheit zu seinem Stil wie ich finde. Hast du diese Show gesehen wo er mit George Foreman und noch ein paar anderen "ehemaligen Promis" durch Thailand und andere Länder Südostasiens tourte?


----------



## Melometlar80 (31. März 2018)

Und damit hat er vollkommen recht ^^


----------



## LIG21 (31. März 2018)

Ach was für ein Quatsch 

Ich freue mich schon auf denn Neuen Serien Sonntag

Der fängt an mit CSI Coruscant gefolgt von nicht so guten Spin off CSI Tatoin
Danach kommt LAW & ORDER Imperium
Jetzt kommt mein persönliches highlight DSS9 DeathStar Sektor 9 und zum Schluss kommt dann noch Designated*Survivor
Eine Serie in dem 2 Flotten Admiräle versuchen das Imperium vor dem Zerfall zu retten.

Also von einer Übersätigung sind wir noch weit entfernt


----------



## Spiritogre (31. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Viel mit den Fans reden, was ich ja erstmal gut finde, heißt aber noch lange nicht das da auch (Schauspielerische) Größe dahinter steckt.
> Was hat ein Mark Hamill außer in StarWars schon großes gebracht, genau, gar nichts. Der soll doch froh sein das er noch mal zum Zug kommen durfte. Rein, ich sage mal von der Person her als Schauspieler ist er ein nichts in der Welt von Hollywood.
> Und der liebe Herr Shatner ist eher in sich selbst verliebt.
> Da ist z.B. der leider verstorbene Leonard Nimoy allen beiden um Klassen voraus ohne jemals so ein Palaver auch um seine eigene Film/Person gemacht zu haben.
> Die beiden Herren die du da nennst nehmen sich m.M.n. viel zu wichtig.



Da muss man klar zwischen ihren Rollen, ihrem Talent und ihnen als Privatperson unterscheiden. William Shatner hat mich durch seine Rolle in Boston Legal komplett gekriegt, dass der sowas drauf hat, und das noch mit weit über 70 damals (er ist inzwischen 86 oder so) war durch seine früheren Rollen absolut nicht zu sehen. 

Ich denke man unterschätzt da viele Schauspieler, weil viele Rollen, gerade im Actionbereich, eben nicht sonderlich viel beim Ausdruck fordern sondern dort eher physisch. 

Mark Hamill, würde ich sagen, hat einfach Pech gehabt. Er war so als Luke Skywalker abonniert, man sieht ja auch hier die Artikelüberschrift, dass er wie viele Schauspieler, die in einer Rolle festsitzen, einfach nichts anderes gutes bekommen hat. Dass er ausdrucksstark ist, zumindest stimmlich, hat er ja nun als Synchronsprecher in vielen Rollen bewiesen. 

Und wenn ich "viel mit Fans reden" über Twitter meine, dann meine ich schon, dass sie ziemlich sympathisch rüberkommen. Nicht zu arrogant aber auch eben nicht als ultravorsichtiges Weichei, die Angst haben es sich mit irgendwelchen überempflindlichen Leute zu verscherzen. 

Und auch ein wenig Selbstironie ist manchmal dabei, Hamill postete letztens z.B. ein Video aus den 70ern wo er bei Ilja Richters Disco im ABBA Goldkostümchen auftrat und ein paar Wörter "deutsch" singen durfte (und Darth Vader spielte dazu Trompete), wo er dann kommentierte "ich hatte damals gedach, egal, außerhalb Deutschlands sieht das ja keiner, aber das Internet vergießt nie". 

Und William Shatner diskutierte vor ein paar Wochen mit ein paar Anime-Fans über seine Lieblings-Animes und seine Lieblingsfiguren darin. 

PS: Leonard Nimoy kam mir immer überall sehr steif und verklemmt vor, wenn der irgendwo auftrat ...



Orzhov schrieb:


> Was mir da persönlich seit einiger Zeit überraschend gut gefällt ist "The Orville" von Seth Mc Farlane.


Ja, wenn ich Zeit finde muss ich das irgendwann mal schauen. Habe das schon lange im Auge.


----------



## Batze (31. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> (....)


Kein Problem mit deiner Ansicht. War auch nur meine eigene persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Asuramaru (1. April 2018)

Star Wars gibt es gerade 8 Episoden und 1 Spinoff,da kann man noch nicht von einer Übersättigung reden,ich greife dabei jetztmal auf etwas anderes zurück.



> Godzilla (jap. ゴジラ, Gojira) (ausgesprochen englisch [ɡɒdˈzɪlə], japanisch [ɡoꜜdʑiɽa]) ist ein japanisches Filmmonster. *Das 50–118,5 Meter hohe Monster ist bisher in 30 japanischen und zwei amerikanischen Filmen aufgetreten* und hat andere Monsterfilmreihen wie Mothra und Gamera inspiriert, die sich bei Fans des Genres ebenfalls großer Beliebtheit erfreuen, welche ihn auch als König der Monster bezeichnen.



Ist der übersättigt ? 
Ich finde nicht zumal ich vielleicht gerademal 10 oder 15 der Filme kenne,dazu muss man aber auch sagen das wir Westlichen Menschen anders ticken und wirklich schnell übersättigt sein können.Liegt aber wohl auch daran weil bei uns das Glas immer halb leer ist,damit will ich ausdrücken, wir sehen vieles Negativ und nörgeln oft rum.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. April 2018)

Star Wars geht immer und Kino ist dabei für mich eh immer Pflicht. Wenn man schon bei Star Wars übersättigt sein soll, was ist das erst mit den gefühlt 50 DC/Marvel Superhelden-Streifen oder James Bond?


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Star Wars geht immer und Kino ist dabei für mich eh immer Pflicht. Wenn man schon bei Star Wars übersättigt sein soll, was ist das erst mit den gefühlt 50 DC/Marvel Superhelden-Streifen oder James Bond?



Also eine Übersättigung vom Bond-filmen, finde ich ein wenig übertrieben.
25 Filme in etwas über 65 Jahren?

Es geht mir nicht um die Anzahl, sondern um den Rhythmus.
Jährliche Filme sind für mich kein Höhepunkt mehr.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. April 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also eine Übersättigung vom Bond-filmen, finde ich ein wenig übertrieben.
> 25 Filme in etwas über 65 Jahren?


Bei Star Wars sind es bisher ja auch nur 9 Filme in 41 Jahren (bzw. werden es nach Ende der ST + Solo halt 11 in 42 Jahren sein)


----------



## McDrake (1. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bei Star Wars sind es bisher ja auch nur 9 Filme in 41 Jahren (bzw. werden es nach Ende der ST + Solo halt 11 in 42 Jahren sein)



oO
Meinst Du das jetzt ernst?

Bond-Filme kommen in einer Regelmässigkeit raus.
Im Schnitt wohl alle 3-4 Jahre.
StarWars kommt zZ, wenns mir Recht ist, jährlich raus.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2018)

ja, aber Star Wars, Star Trek oder Bond Filme haben immer noch einen viel geringeren Durchsatz als jetzt die Superheldenfilme, selbst wenn man noch andere Filme wie Mission Impossible, Bourne oder ähnliche Filme aus den Genre dazurechnet


----------



## MichaelG (1. April 2018)

Bond sehe ich auch noch lange nicht als Übersättigung. Da kommt ja auch nur aller 5-6 Jahre ein neuer Film. Da sind die zig Superhelden-/Comicverfilmungen (darunter von einigen IP der x-te Reboot (Spiderman) viel eher ein Beispiel für eine Übersättigung.


----------



## Orzhov (2. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bei Star Wars sind es bisher ja auch nur 9 Filme in 41 Jahren (bzw. werden es nach Ende der ST + Solo halt 11 in 42 Jahren sein)



Kamen 3 dieser 9 Filme nicht in den letzten 3 Jahren raus?


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kamen 3 dieser 9 Filme nicht in den letzten 3 Jahren raus?



und bei Bond kamen die ersten 16 Filme innerhalb von 27 Jahren raus, das macht im Schnitt alle 1,6 Jahre einen Film und die ersten 4 Filme kamen Jährlich herraus ...
Nicht zu vergessen das wir ab 1995 2 Star Trek Serien im Fernsehen + Filme hatten

Nun ja, aber manche müssen wohl mit zweierlei Maß messen wenn sie sonst kein Argument finden


----------



## efgrib (2. April 2018)

wären die filme gut, wär niemand übersättigt. übersättigt wird man nur von 08/15 einheitsbrei... also: ja, sw bin ich sowas von satt mittlerweile


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2018)

efgrib schrieb:


> wären die filme gut, wär niemand übersättigt. übersättigt wird man nur von 08/15 einheitsbrei... also: ja, sw bin ich sowas von satt mittlerweile



ahja?
Nenn mal 5 Andere Filme die so Space Opera wie Star Wars sind


----------



## FitzwilliamD (2. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> und bei Bond kamen die ersten 16 Filme innerhalb von 27 Jahren raus, das macht im Schnitt alle 1,6 Jahre einen Film und die ersten 4 Filme kamen Jährlich herraus ...
> Nicht zu vergessen das wir ab 1995 2 Star Trek Serien im Fernsehen + Filme hatten
> 
> Nun ja, aber manche müssen wohl mit zweierlei Maß messen wenn sie sonst kein Argument finden



Tut mir leid, aber das kannst Du wirklich nicht miteinander vergleichen.  Die ersten Bond-Filme beruhen alle auf Flemings Büchern, also wurden die nicht in 1,6 Jahren zusammengeschustert.


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2018)

FitzwilliamD schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das kannst Du wirklich nicht miteinander vergleichen.  Die ersten Bond-Filme beruhen alle auf Flemings Büchern, also wurden die nicht in 1,6 Jahren zusammengeschustert.



nun
Du könntest ja mal vorher die Bücher mit den Filmen vergleichen
Zu behaupten die wären jetzt besonders Werkgetreu, nun ja


----------



## Orzhov (2. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> und bei Bond kamen die ersten 16 Filme innerhalb von 27 Jahren raus, das macht im Schnitt alle 1,6 Jahre einen Film und die ersten 4 Filme kamen Jährlich herraus ...
> Nicht zu vergessen das wir ab 1995 2 Star Trek Serien im Fernsehen + Filme hatten
> 
> Nun ja, aber manche müssen wohl mit zweierlei Maß messen wenn sie sonst kein Argument finden



Schauen wir doch mal was wir hier haben. Passiv aggressive Reaktion auf eine harmlose Frage, gepaart mit der typischen herablassenden Art gegenüber jedem der die Dinge nicht wie du sieht. Garniert wird das ganze mit einem wunderschönen Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich da die Anfangszeit (Vergangenheit) einer Filmreihe nicht das Gleiche ist wie die Gegenwart einer anderen. Natürlich darf auch die fehlende Antwort auf anfangs erwähnte Frage nicht ausbleiben, sonst wär dein Beitrag ja noch irgendwie konstruktiv.

Schleich dich mit deinem billigen Getrolle und grundlosen Provokationen doch bitte zurück zu Twitter.


----------



## MichaelG (2. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> und bei Bond kamen die ersten 16 Filme innerhalb von 27 Jahren raus, das macht im Schnitt alle 1,6 Jahre einen Film und die ersten 4 Filme kamen Jährlich herraus ...
> Nicht zu vergessen das wir ab 1995 2 Star Trek Serien im Fernsehen + Filme hatten
> 
> Nun ja, aber manche müssen wohl mit zweierlei Maß messen wenn sie sonst kein Argument finden



Ah so weil in den 60er-70er Jahren aller 1,6 Jahre ein Bondfilm herauskam ist es heute eine Übersättigung wenn es zwischen den Teilen 5-6 Jahre dauert ? Komische Einstellung. Die Übersättigung war damals vielleicht in der Theorie gegeben. Aber eben auch nicht, weil die Zahl der Filme/Jahr (nicht allein Bond sondern Actionfilme generell)  auf einem viel niedrigerem Niveau war als heute wo zig hunderte Filme um das Interesse des Filminteressenten buhlen. Da war man froh auch wenn bereits nach knapp 2 Jahren schon der nächste Bond herausgekommen ist. Das heutige Szenario mit hunderten Filmen/Jahr in Verbindung mit der x-ten Marvel oder DC-Verfilmung, möglichst noch ein Reboot nach dem anderen wie bei Spiderman. Wenn das keine Übersättigung sein soll weiß ich es auch nicht mehr. Das mit einem James Bond zu vergleichen ist (sorry) lächerlich. Auch Star Wars oder selbst Star Trek ist dagegen kein Maßstab.

Star Trek hatte nur das Qualitätsproblem ab Nemesis (was die Kinofilme betrifft) und einer Serie wie Enterprise deren gute Basis man durch den Schwachsinn mit dem temporalen Kalten Krieg an die Wand gefahren hatte. Aber sonst ?


----------



## Enisra (2. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so weil in den 60er-70er Jahren aller 1,6 Jahre ein Bondfilm herauskam ist es heute eine Übersättigung wenn es zwischen den Teilen 5-6 Jahre dauert ? Komische Einstellung. Die Übersättigung war damals vielleicht in der Theorie gegeben. Aber eben auch nicht, weil die Zahl der Filme/Jahr (nicht allein Bond sondern Actionfilme generell)  auf einem viel niedrigerem Niveau war als heute wo zig hunderte Filme um das Interesse des Filminteressenten buhlen. Da war man froh auch wenn bereits nach knapp 2 Jahren schon der nächste Bond herausgekommen ist. Das heutige Szenario mit hunderten Filmen/Jahr in Verbindung mit der x-ten Marvel oder DC-Verfilmung, möglichst noch ein Reboot nach dem anderen wie bei Spiderman. Wenn das keine Übersättigung sein soll weiß ich es auch nicht mehr. Das mit einem James Bond zu vergleichen ist (sorry) lächerlich. Auch Star Wars oder selbst Star Trek ist dagegen kein Maßstab.
> 
> Star Trek hatte nur das Qualitätsproblem ab Nemesis (was die Kinofilme betrifft) und einer Serie wie Enterprise deren gute Basis man durch den Schwachsinn mit dem temporalen Kalten Krieg an die Wand gefahren hatte. Aber sonst ?





nachdenken!

Wenn der Troll versucht zu implizieren dass es eine Übersättigung bei Star Wars gäbe und man das Argument nimmt und auf andere Bespiele anwendet, wo das Faktisch nicht der Fall war, auf wessen Seite stellt man sich dann?

abgesehen davon, wenn dann ist es mit Nemesis, der mit Abstand mieseste und allem möglichen was man dem Abrahmsverse an Fehlern an den Kopf wird Film, wo man die Frage stellen muss ob das überhaupt wirklich Star Trek ist


----------



## Cyberthom (3. April 2018)

Ich habe eher eine DICE / EA Übersättigung  und bei Sony  bekomme ich auch langsam Sodbrennen..


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bond sehe ich auch noch lange nicht als Übersättigung. Da kommt ja auch nur aller 5-6 Jahre ein neuer Film.


*Einmal* gab es eine 6 Jahrespause _(Lizenz zum Töten - Goldeneye)_ - alle anderen Bondfilme jüngerer Zeit haben einen Abstand von 2-4 Jahren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

Bond ist die älteste, längste und langlebigste Lizenz, was ja auch allein dadurch gelingt dass man ja alle ca. 10 Jahre den Hauptdarsteller neu besetzt. Das kann man nicht mit Star Trek oder Star Wars vergleichen.

Widerum ist der aktuelle SW-Trend in der Tat bedenklich wenn jedes Jahr ein neuer Film erscheint. Zwischen SW8 und Solo liegt nicht mal ein halbes Jahr. Wenn Disney wirklich auf Qualiät und Kreativität setzt wäre ihnen gut geraten diese Release-Politik nochmal zu überdenken, das gleicht ein wenig der alten Ubi-Formel von der sich Letzterer zum Glück gelöst (und rechtzeitig die negativen Begleiterscheinungen erkannt) hat.
Was die Marvel-Filme betrifft, nun ja... Ich mag ja einige Filme davon, aber die Zahl an guten wie schlechten Filmen halten sich ziemlich auf der Wage. Aus Phase 1 waren Iron Man 1, Thor 1 und Avengers 1 sehr sehenswert, was man vom Hulk und Cap America 1 nicht so wirklich behaupten kann. Iron Man 2 lag noch knapp über dem Durchschnitt.
Dort hat man auch mit einem bis maximal 2 Filmen im Jahr die Kinosäle versorgt, nun werden es schon drei (Black Phanter, Avengers 3, Ant-Man 2). Das ist mir persönlich wirklich zuviel und steigert meine Vorfreude nicht unbedingt, es fühlt sich eher wie Arbeit an. 
Wobei ich auch sagen muss dass ich bisher keinen (!) einzigen Marvel-Film unter Disney-Flagge im Kino besucht hab. Der Reiz der noch zu Zeiten der Raimi-Spiderman oder Nolans Batman-Reihe da war ist durch diese immense Comic-Adaptionsflut schlicht verpufft.

Bei Star Trek ist es ein wenig wechselhaft. Früher, zu TOS-Film-Zeiten, hat es fast alle 2 Jahre einen Film gegeben, was auch wechselhafte Ergebnisse mit sich brachte. Das neue Star Trek lässt sich hingegen mehr Zeit. 4 Jahre zwischen ST und STID, 3 Jahre zwischen STID und STB. und beim aktuell noch namenlosen, aber geplanten 4. Film werden wieder locker 4 Jahre Pause dazukommen, da frühestens 2020 damit zu rechnen ist und dort eine passende Lücke für Paramount vorhanden ist. HIER zumindest kann ich keinerlei Übersättigung feststellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also eine Übersättigung vom Bond-filmen, finde ich ein wenig übertrieben.
> 25 Filme in etwas über 65 Jahren?


65?! Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Der erste Bond erschien 1962. Also höchstens 56, mein Lieber. Oder war das nur ein unglücklicher Zahlendreher?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> oO
> Meinst Du das jetzt ernst?
> 
> Bond-Filme kommen in einer Regelmässigkeit raus.
> ...


Wobei das auch auf die Bond-Filme der Connery-Ära zutrifft. Allein die ersten 4 Filme kamen im 1-Jahres-Rythmus, die Darauffolgenden noch alle 2 Jahre. Einzige Ausnahmen waren die 6 Jahre nach dem zweiten Dalton-Film und wenigen Fällen mit 3 oder 4 Jahren.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei Star Trek ist es ein wenig wechselhaft. Früher, zu TOS-Film-Zeiten, hat es fast alle 2 Jahre einen Film gegeben, was auch wechselhafte Ergebnisse mit sich brachte.


Ich hab noch nie verstanden, wieso manche behaupten, nur die geraden TOS Filme sollen gut sein.
_Richtig _schlecht ist keiner der TOS Filme - nur _"Komm, wir fahren zu Gott"_ kratzt stellenweise an der Niveaugrenze ...

Da finde ich die meisten TNG Filme beanstandenswerter - da gefällt mir nur der _First Contact_.



> Das neue Star Trek lässt sich hingegen mehr Zeit. 4 Jahre zwischen ST und STID, 3 Jahre zwischen STID und STB. und beim aktuell noch namenlosen, aber geplanten 4. Film werden wieder locker 4 Jahre Pause dazukommen, da frühestens 2020 damit zu rechnen ist und dort eine passende Lücke für Paramount vorhanden ist. HIER zumindest kann ich keinerlei Übersättigung feststellen.


Das führt aber zu einem anderen negativen Effekt: 

Die Schauspieler altern ja im RealLife™ währenddessen um 11 Jahre - und das sieht man dann auch. Im MCU hingegen sind die Filme zeitnäher produziert worden und wenn einem jetzt - im MCU Film #19 - auffällt, daß Tony Stark nicht mehr so frisch aussieht wie in MCU #1 oder #3, dann ist das deutlich nachvollziehbarer als wenn das schon in MCU #4 zu sehen wäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie verstanden, wieso manche behaupten, nur die geraden TOS Filme sollen gut sein.
> _Richtig _schlecht ist keiner der TOS Filme - nur _"Komm, wir fahren zu Gott"_ kratzt stellenweise an der Niveaugrenze ...
> 
> Da finde ich die meisten TNG Filme beanstandenswerter - da gefällt mir nur der _First Contact_.


Bei ST5 bin ich ganz bei dir, aber auch der Einstandsfilm war/ist nun mal nicht wirklich faszinierend (he, he). Eine top ausstaffierte, effektbeladene Schlaftablette die zwar wie TOS aussah, sich aber nur selten so anfühlte.
Neben ST8 konnte mich noch ST9 überzeugen, irgendwie hat es nur Jonathan Frakes verstanden gute TNG-Filme abzuliefern. 


> Das führt aber zu einem anderen negativen Effekt:
> 
> Die Schauspieler altern ja im RealLife™ währenddessen um 11 Jahre - und das sieht man dann auch. Im MCU hingegen sind die Filme zeitnäher produziert worden und wenn einem jetzt - im MCU Film #19 - auffällt, daß Tony Stark nicht mehr so frisch aussieht wie in MCU #1 oder #3, dann ist das deutlich nachvollziehbarer als wenn das schon in MCU #4 zu sehen wäre.


Ich sehe darin keinen negativen Effekt. Der junge Kirk und seine Crew sollen ja von Film zu Film mehr reifen, es würde doch seltsam aussehen wenn der frisch gebackene Captain James T. Kirk in STID und STB noch genauso lausbübisch aussschauen würde.
Hier nur mal der Vergleich zwischen ST und STB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinen Augen ist das ebenfalls eine logische, sehr gut zu erkennende Entwicklung.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

nja, es hat einen Grund warum man zum ersten Teil auch The Slow Motion Picture sagt und das die Ungeraden Filme eher Meh sind
Was aber seit der Aufstand (9) und Nemesis (10) nicht mehr der Fall ist


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei ST5 bin ich ganz bei dir, aber auch der Einstandsfilm war/ist nun mal nicht wirklich faszinierend (he, he). Eine top ausstaffierte, effektbeladene Schlaftablette die zwar wie TOS aussah, sich aber nur selten so anfühlte.


Nun, das ist aber inUniverse durchaus erklärbar: Spock hat sich seinem Logik-fokussierenden Ritual verschrieben und dadurch ist beim ihm kaum noch was von den erlernten Umgang mit Emotionen während der 5-Jahres Mission zu bemerken und Kirk hat den Anschluß an technische Neuerungen verpaßt. 
Das sorgt natürlich für diverse Probleme in der Charakter Konstellation, die sich eben auch in der Wirkung auf den Zuschauer widerspiegeln.
Und ja, die eine oder andere Effekt Kamerafahrt hätte man kürzen können, aber wirklich schlecht macht das den Film meines Erachtens nicht.



> Neben ST8 konnte mich noch ST9 überzeugen, irgendwie hat es nur Jonathan Frakes verstanden gute TNG-Filme abzuliefern.


Den hab ich glaub ich 2mal gesehen und dann beschlossen, daß das jetzt auch reicht und der nicht interessant genug ist, sich ihn ein drittes Mal anzusehen.

Da finde ich selbst den zweiten Teil der TNG Serien Einstiegs Doppelfolge mit ihrer Glücksbärchi Auflösung sehenswerter ...



> Ich sehe darin keinen negativen Effekt. Der junge Kirk und seine Crew sollen ja von Film zu Film mehr reifen, es würde doch seltsam aussehen wenn der frisch gebackene Captain James T. Kirk in STID und STB noch genauso lausbübisch aussschauen würde.


Nun, dabei gibt es 2 Faktoren zu berücksichtigen: 
1. Ist denn in Universe auch eine entsprechende Zeit vergangen?
2. Man nehme einen Filmabend, an dem man mehrere Filme der jeweiligen Reihe hintereinander sehen will. Da fällt es halt auf, daß Schauspieler X plötzlich deutlich älter aussieht - vor allem, wenn man den einen oder anderen Film auslässt. Und ohne eine dazwischen liegende 5-Jahres Mission oder ähnliches stört das dann die Immersion.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, es hat einen Grund warum man zum ersten Teil auch The Slow Motion Picture sagt und das die Ungeraden Filme eher Meh sind
> Was aber seit der Aufstand (9) und Nemesis (10) nicht mehr der Fall ist


Was denn für einen Grund? Ich würde beispielsweise _"Zombie Spock"_(3) nur 1/10 Sternen niedriger werten als _"Die Rückkehr der Gen-Krieger"_(2) oder _"Wale im Weltall"_(4). 
Und wieso sollte "slow" = "nicht gut" sein? Es gibt ja durchaus Filme, die _gerade _durch ihre Trägheit/Langatmigkeit eine besondere Atmosphäre haben. Ich erinnere nur an die Anfangsszene in _"Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod"_, wo Ganoven minutenlang still auf den Ankömmling warten und ua das Fangen einer Fliege im Revolverlauf als Handlung breitgetreten wird.



> Was aber seit der Aufstand (9) und Nemesis (10) nicht mehr der Fall ist


Stimmt, die sind _"Meh" _und _"Oh Gott, mach daß es endet"_


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, dabei gibt es 2 Faktoren zu berücksichtigen:
> 1. Ist denn in Universe auch eine entsprechende Zeit vergangen?
> 2. Man nehme einen Filmabend, an dem man mehrere Filme der jeweiligen Reihe hintereinander sehen will. Da fällt es halt auf, daß Schauspieler X plötzlich deutlich älter aussieht - vor allem, wenn man den einen oder anderen Film auslässt. Und ohne eine dazwischen liegende 5-Jahres Mission oder ähnliches stört das dann die Immersion.


Und was soll man denn erst zu den TOS-Filmen denn sagen?!
Allein Shatners Kirk ist zwischen ST5 und ST6 derart schnell ergraut und beide Filme trennen nur zwei Jahre. DAS war immersionsstörend, Old-Kirk sah plötzlich aus wie Santa Claus ohne Bart.


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2018)

ja, aber die Rechnung ist halt bei Star Trek nicht aufgegangen, grade weil es eigentlich so Slow Motion Scenary Porn war und im Gegensatz zu den Western bekommt ST1 das auch nicht so gut hin


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2018)

Nebenbei:

"Star Wars 9": Online-Petition für Meryl Streep als neue Leia kurz vor dem Ziel - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Sind die Fans jetzt total irre?! Nix gegen Streep, aber als Ersatz-Leia kommt die nicht ansatzweise in Frage


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 65?! Wie kommst du denn darauf?
> Der erste Bond erschien 1962. Also höchstens 56, mein Lieber. Oder war das nur ein unglücklicher Zahlendreher?



Ganz streng genommen gabs den ersten James Bond Film schon 1948. Der hieß afaik auch Casino Royale (genau wie der erste Film mit Daniel Craig und auch wie die Persiflage und war ein Kurzfilm. Aber die bekannten Bonds gehen erst mit James Bond jagt Dr. No los.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und was soll man denn erst zu den TOS-Filmen denn sagen?!
> Allein Shatners Kirk ist zwischen ST5 und ST6 derart schnell ergraut und beide Filme trennen nur zwei Jahre. DAS war immersionsstörend, Old-Kirk sah plötzlich aus wie Santa Claus ohne Bart.


Ich argumentiere doch gerade *dafür*, kontinuierliche Filme möglichst schnell hintereinander zu drehen ...

Davon ab sah Scotty ab "Search for Spock" wesentlich mehr nach Weihnachtsmann aus im Vergleich zu "Khan", was inUniverse ja *direkt *danach spielt.

Kirk hingegen hat in den TOS Filmen doch nie wirklich *graue *Haare gehabt. Strähnen ja, aber doch keine "Santa Claus" Haare.
Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country is a masterpiece until it's a franchise movie | EW.com


PS: Ok, einmal schon: The Deadly Years (episode) | Memory Alpha | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich argumentiere doch gerade *dafür*, kontinuierliche Filme möglichst schnell hintereinander zu drehen ...
> 
> Davon ab sah Scotty ab "Search for Spock" wesentlich mehr nach Weihnachtsmann aus im Vergleich zu "Khan", was inUniverse ja *direkt *danach spielt.
> 
> ...


Aber jetzt mal unabhängig davon ob man die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Filmen nun so gering wie möglich hält oder nicht, es ist auch immer eine Frage der Planung bzw. der Verfügbarkeit der Mimen.
Da die meisten Hauptakteure der neuen ST-Filme auch andere Projekte am Laufen haben ist es immer schwierig alle zum idealsten Zeitpunkt zu buchen. Alle wollen weiter ST-Filme machen, das wurde schon oft genug betont. Aber darüber wann es endgültig losgeht entscheidet Paramount und sonst niemand.

Aber selbst WENN man in kurzen Intervallen Film auf Film drehen würde kann man dem natürlichen Alterungsprozess der Mitwirkenden nicht entgegenwirken. Siehe doch mal Daniel Craig, wie der sich seit seinem Bond-Einstand 2006 in nur 10 Jahren optisch verändert hat. So fit er auch mit seinen nunmehr 50 Jahren noch ist, der wirkt vom Gesicht her nicht mehr so frisch und jung wie in "Casino Royale".


----------



## FitzwilliamD (4. April 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nun
> Du könntest ja mal vorher die Bücher mit den Filmen vergleichen
> Zu behaupten die wären jetzt besonders Werkgetreu, nun ja



Habe nie gesagt, dass die 1:1 übernommen worden sind. Aber eine Grundlage zu haben ist doch etwas anderes als etwas in dieser kurzen Zeit von Grund auf zu gestalten.

P.S. Ich hab sie gelesen.


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2018)

FitzwilliamD schrieb:


> Habe nie gesagt, dass die 1:1 übernommen worden sind. Aber eine Grundlage zu haben ist doch etwas anderes als etwas in dieser kurzen Zeit von Grund auf zu gestalten.
> 
> P.S. Ich hab sie gelesen.



Ja, aber mal ehrlich, die Handlung ist teilweise so grob dass die nicht super viel mit dem Film zu tun hat


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nebenbei:
> 
> "Star Wars 9": Online-Petition für Meryl Streep als neue Leia kurz vor dem Ziel - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
> 
> Sind die Fans jetzt total irre?! Nix gegen Streep, aber als Ersatz-Leia kommt die nicht ansatzweise in Frage



Dazu muß man echt schon eine ganze Ecke gekifft haben um auf so eine Idee zu kommen. Das ist ungefähr das gleiche als macht man für Stirb Langsam 6 eine Petition daß Jake Gyllenhaal John Mc Lane spielen soll statt Bruce Willis.


----------

